# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Dogadaji u Petrovoj bolnici
Mislim da moj tekst odgovara temi jer se radi o poboljsanju stanja u bolnici, samo jos ne znam kako ce se poboljsati i tko ce pomoci da se poboljsa? 

Naime, ja se ne mogu smiriti poslije procitane vijesti o dogadajima u Petrovoj bolnici i smatram da nitko ne bi trebao samo olako prelaziti preko tog dogadaja ,bez obzira na spol i dob, jer se radi zapravo o zivotu.
Dogadaj je jeziv, umrlo je djete zbog strucne pogreske u bolnici iz koje dolaze najcesce jezive price i gdje to nije prvi put. To sto se zove u ovom slucaju "strucna pogreska" je zapravo nemar i tesko zanemarivanje posla koji je tako delikatan. Doktori koji su za to krivi trebaju  sto hitnije dobiti otkaz i ukoliko se to ne dogodi, treba pokrenuti lavinu i pisati svim mogucim svjetskim organizacijama o tome sto se dogada u zemlji koja zeli biti djelom EU i koja tamo i po mnogim mjerilima i spada,osim kad se radi o ovakvim slucajevima koji su u normalnom svijetu *nedopusive!* Arogancja lijecnika u Petrovoj mora prestati, to toliko traje da je preslo u pravilo a ne iznimku.Sjecam se kad sam isla u srednju skolu, sto je ravno prije 15 godina , cula sam iste price o Petrovoj bolnici, kao to je mesnica, klaonica, kao to se mora sto prije izbjeci.Price tog tipa su me dugo sprijecavale da imam djete jer sam se zamisljala u tim situacijama,
sa arogantnim doktorima, koje je bas briga za mene ili traze novce,kako ih nije sram???!
Smatram da bi Roda trebala reagirati kao organizacija koja se bavi djecom, obitelji, zenama i svim problemima u vezi s tim.
Ljudi sute, boje se, nadaju se biti ce bolje.
A ako nitko zaista ostro ne reagira, morati cemo svoje kceri upozoravati da ne idu u Petrovu, da je tamo grozno itd.itd. a gdje je tome kraj??
Ima li netko kakav komentar toga?

----------


## Mima

Imam ja. Doktori su dobili otkaz.

----------

Nisu još, a pitanje je hoće li:

http://www.index.hr/clanak.aspx?id=267940
*Izvanredni otkaz dvojici liječnika iz Petrove 
utorak, 31.5.2005 22:14*  

RADNIČKOM vijeću KBC-a Zagreb predloženo je da izvanredni otkaz dobiju dvojica liječnika zbog čije je stručne pogreške prije desetak dana umrlo novorođenče u Klinici za ženske bolesti i porode u Petrovoj, potvrdili su večeras ministar zdravstva Neven Ljubičić i ravnatelj KBC-a Željko Reiner.

O prijedlogu ravnatelja za izvanrednim otkazom liječnicima Albertu Despotu i Mihajlu Strelecu, Radničko vijeće će, po ministrovim riječima, raspravljati u četvrtak. 

Prijedlog za izvanrednim otkazom pokrenut je na temelju ocjena Povjerenstva Ministarstva zdravstva i stručne skupine KBC-a Zagreb. 

Povjerenstvo je donijelo stručno mišljenje da su liječnici Albert Despot i Mihajlo Strelec, te Vladimir Janđel, koji su primili i medicinski obradili rodilju čije je novorođenče umrlo 11. svibnja, učinili stručnu pogrešku jer nisu odmah napravili predviđeni porod carskim rezom, kada je postojala realna šansa da se dijete rodi živo i neoštećeno. 


http://www.index.hr/clanak.aspx?id=268279
*Radničko vijeće KBC-a "Zagreb" protiv otkaza dvojici liječnika 
Objavljeno prije 3 sata 
*

RADNIČKO vijeće KBC-a "Zagreb" jednoglasno je danas odlučilo da nema elemenata za izvanredni otkaz dvojici liječnika iz Petrove bolnice Albertu Despotu i Mihajlu Strelecu zbog smrti novorođenčeta.

Mišljenje Radničkog vijeća nije obvezujuće za ravnatelja KBC-a Željka Reinera, koji donosi konačnu odluku o otkazima.

Doktori Despot i Strelec, koji su iskaz pred Radničkim vijećem dali u nazočnosti svojih odvjetnika, smatraju da su povjerenstvo Ministarstva zdravstva i nezavisno povjerenstvo ravnatelja bolnice svoje mišljenje da je dijete umrlo zbog stručne pogreške donijeli tri dana prije nego što je bio gotov patohistološki nalaz.

Ističu kako u tom nalazu stoji da se dijete gušilo u trbuhu majke, zbog čega su mu počeli otkazivati jetra, bubrezi i mozak 24 do 72 sata prije porođaja, što znači da bi porođaj završio isto i da je dijete rođeno ranije te večeri 11. svibnja.

I dr. Despot i dr. Strelec tvrde kako nisu odgovorni za smrt novorođenčeta, a njihovi odvjetnici ističu da bi odluka o izvanrednom otkazu bila nezakonita. Za sve smatraju odgovornim ministra zdravstva Nevena Ljubičića i ravnatelja KBC-a.

Dr. Mihajlo Strelec je rekao da je te večeri bio u nadslužbi koja daje mišljenje o medicinskim postupcima koje treba učiniti, te da vođenje porođaja nije bio njegov posao. Izjavio je kako se samo složio s dr. Despotom da treba učiniti carski rez, te kako bi ga i sam obavio da ga je netko pozvao da to učini.

Dr. Albert Despot za sve krivi organizaciju službe u rađaonici. Tvrdi da je te večeri bio jedini liječnik koji obavlja operacije, te je u spornim satima obavljao drugi porođaj, a osim njega u rađaonici je bio još neiskusni specijalizant. 

Smatra da je u njegovu slučaju riječ o političkom progonu zbog nedavnoga javnog istupa protiv umjetne oplodnje. 

Liječnici i njihovi odvjetnici također upozoravaju na činjenicu da se nitko ne bavi time kako je trudnoća vođena u primarnoj zaštiti, te odgovornošću specijalizantice koja je trudnicu dva dana prije vratila iz bolnice u koju se javila zbog bolova. 


Mislim, ova zadnja rečenica stoji, ta doktorica je prva kriva, ali da sad kompletno svaljuju sve na nju kad su i oni zakenjali stvar...  :Mad:   :Sad:

----------


## Mima

Eh, sad, nemam baš tako friške informacije - ovo je objavljeno prije 3 sata.

----------


## Mima

btw. meni ovo isto malo zvuči kao 'zapovjedna odgovornost'. Premda, ne znam što ti doktori koji su u nadslužbi rade.

----------

Pa koliko sam skužila po boravku neki dan na SD, nadslužba im manje-više znači da specijalizant može primit i pregledat osobu, ali ili za vrijeme tog pregleda ili nakon njega mišljenje treba potvrdit barem jedan specijalist. A Markovićka je ovu jadnu mamu poslala doma u bolovima bez da je pitala doktora koji odgovara za nju.

Ali ono što se dogodilo dva dana kasnije mislim da nema veze sa tim slanjem doma i ova dvojica samo pokazuju nedostatak obraza kad se skrivaju iza suknje cure koja je zahebala stvar prije njih. Trebali su reagirati, a nisu, i točka.

----------


## Mima

Ma znam ja što je nadslužba, samo ne znam točno što se tu dogodilo, jesu li njih zvali ili ih nisu zvali - nisam baš tako detaljno pratila ovaj slučaj, samo znam da je već bilo takvih događaja da odgovara liječnik koji je bio u nadslužbi a u stvari valjda nije niti znao što se događa (pa se pitam kako može to ne znati - zato kažem, ne znam što rade dok su u nadslužbi, nije vrag da spavaju). Samo sam jučer iz novina skužila da se radi o doktoru Despotu kod kojeg sam jednom bila na pregledu - divan čovjek   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lidija88

> ...nadslužba im manje-više znači da specijalizant može primit i pregledat osobu, ali ili za vrijeme tog pregleda ili nakon njega *mišljenje treba potvrdit barem jedan specijalist*. A Markovićka je ovu jadnu mamu poslala doma u bolovima bez da je pitala doktora koji odgovara za nju.


Mislim da je ovde sustina cele price. 

Pogresila je specijalizantica, a odgovoran je nadlezni specijalista koji je bio dezuran taj dan sa mladom doktorkom. Oboje bi trebalo da odgovaraju...

----------


## nine

odgovarat neće nitko kao što nije odgovarao nitko kad je mojoj prijateljici nakon što je ostala u bolnici umrla beba jer nije na vrijeme rađen carski,jer nisu znali očitat ctg,ni vidit fetalnu patnju,itd.....
ispričali se,priznali grešku-usmeno,i na kraju opet smučkali da je ona kriva i da je beba umrla u njoj,nema veze što je tad bila u bolnici.
Nije riječ o Petrovoj.

Ja sam jednostavno znala da od toga neće biti ništa jer ovo nije ni prvi ni jedini slučaj,samo se o ovom pisalo u novinama.

Nažalost ni prvi ni zadnji   :Sad:

----------


## zrinka

jeste culi podatak u emisiji otvoreno bas kad je ovo bila tema, da je u americi odlazak na porodjaj ustvari jako rizicna stvar i da osiguranje bas zbog intervencija pri porodu i gresaka uzasno veliku lovu isplacuje....
i onda kazu da je nesigurno roditi doma   :Rolling Eyes:  
 :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

i ako sad taj jadni, izbezumljeni tata uleti u bolnicu s automatom, ja ću ga potpuno razumjeti.

prebacuju lopticu da spase svoje g*****, a što je beba umrla nema veze. pa puno ih se rodilo živo i zdravo. :zbljuv:

----------


## Mima

Pa sad, u slučaju kao što je bio ovaj i je nesigurno roditi doma (samo se nažalost rađanje u bolnici nije pokazalo puno sigurnije)

----------


## tweety

specjalizantica je i mene pregledala pa nosila taj nalaz po bolnici trazeci dr. koja je u kantini (ili gdje vec piju kavu) potpisala da me se pusti i da dodjem za 48 sati.

Doma sam morala otici jer mi ctg nije ocitavao trudove, pa ih je ona protumacila kao kontrakcije.Usput je pitala neku sestru je li ctg na koji sam bila priključena ispravan, a ova joj je odgovorila da ne zna.

Uglavnom ja samo otišla doma, obavila par važnih telefonskih razgovora i kad sam se za 45 min vratila, dočekala me postrojena cijela ekipa.Nakon još jednog pregleda , naravno da su men zadržali.

Ježim se od ove priče, jer mi cijelo vrijeme pada na pamet kako je moj Franulinac mogao proći.

Ipak, za kraj još samo moje skromno mišljenje da speciijalizant (rječnikom moje struke-pripravnik) ne može biti kriv za ovakvu pogrešku.
Kao što ja nebi smjela potpisati projekt, tako ni specjalizant nebi smio otpustiti pacjenta bez da ga specijalist pregleda. Ali tko bi se suprotstavljao mentoru koji ti kaže da mu doneseš nalaz na potpis ?

ali stvarnost je drugačija

----------


## tweety

ovo "ali stvarnost je drugačija" je zaostalo iz obrisanog odlomka

----------


## Mima

Ja sam na Hitnoj bila dva puta i obadva puta me pregledao specijalizant ali se specijalist stvorio u par minuta i pogledao CTG itd. Kad sam bila drugi put (kad mi je počeo porod) nadslužba u liku dr. Matijevića pojavila se u drugoj minuti (nakon što me specijalizant pogledao), tako da mi stvarno nije jasno kako su se to ti doktori ponašali  ??

----------


## ms. ivy

mima, vjerojatno se poklopio niz okolnosti - jedan je gledao utakmicu, drugi je možda bio mrzovoljan, treći je dan prije dobio po nosu jer je nešto pitao nadslužbu... i tako se stvorio niz koji je doveo do tragedije.

ali to se u bolnici ne smije dogoditi i zato moraju biti kažnjeni.

----------


## Mima

Niz okolnosti i pogrešaka u ovom slučaju bio je zaista grozan : ( , samo ono što meni nije jasno je ovo što kaže ovaj dr. Strelec, da bi on napravio carski da su ga zvali - zvali, odakle? Gdje je on to bio da bi ga trebalo zvati ?

----------


## kiki

Po meni su krivi svi liječnici jer negdje sam već napisala da ako je žena preko 35 g.,beba na zadak, prvorotkinja treba se tretirati kao rizična trudnoća.Ovo rizična odnosi se samo na to da se trudnoća bolje pratii i da bude upisano na karton trudnice a svakako da je to i razlog da se razmišlja o carskom rezu.Normalno da se uzimaju u obzir i veličina zdjelice u odnosu na veličinu djeteta ali uz gore navedene faktore i činjenicu da je ta žena prošla termin svakako je trebalo voditi bolje trudnoću.Netko je na jednom forumu napisao da doktori iz komoditeta rade carski no to nije istina jer da napravi carski doktor treba biti i te kako odškolovan jer je to operacija koja je i te kako rizična i za majku i za dijete,  oni iz komoditeta ako je beba na zadak radije idu raditi vaginalni porod nego carski.To sam sve pročitala u knjigama dok sam bila trudna a i tatina teta koja je predavala ginekologiju na medicini u zg-u to mi je rekla jer sam ja rodila u 33., beba na zadak,prvorotkinja.Čak mi je rekla da insistiram na carskom no moj dr je bio stara škola + politika pulske bonice tako da je bilo sve ok iako je bio jedan dr. -specijalizant koji me je htio vaginalno poroditi no moj liječnik inače šef tog odjela rekao je da ne dolai u obzir i išla sam na planirani porod.
U svakom slučaju odgovornost za ovo dijete je na liječnicima i oni moraju snositi odgovornost jer tko zna koliko je toga bilo prije a sada se počelo otpetljavati a zdravstvo nam je i inače u klincu.
BTW moj brat i sestra su rođeni u Petrovoj s time da je brat po porodu bio ostao u bolnici a mami su rekli da je ona ostala bez kisika pri porodu iako je sve normalno bilo prilikom poroda - to je bilo1976.

----------


## ms. ivy

kiki, ma da je dijete bilo okrenuto neznamkako i bez obzira na mamine godine i neznamšta - ona je lijepo dva dana ranije došla u bolnicu s bolovima, a oni je vratili doma. i kad je opet došla, pustili su je čekati.

čuj, šlamperaj se događa - moja je frendica rodila na sv. duhu a mogla je i na cesti što se njih tiče. došla je bez trudova ali "s nekim čudnim osjećajem". sestra joj je napravila ctg i rekla da nema trudova i da kaj je došla histerična prvorotka i nek ide doma. doktora nije ni zvala! on je slučajno naišao i preko volje rekao, ajde pregledati ću je kad sam već tu. a ona otvorena 8 cm!!!!! i tko bi odgovarao da je zaista otišla doma i rodila u liftu?

mima - doktor u nadslužbi nije bio u rađaoni, vjerojatno je bio u sobi, spavao ako je bila noć. na mojem porodu doc je išao po nadslužbu radi zatka, krčmar se nacrtao u roku keks, sjedio je pored mene i nije ni rukavice navukao ali je bio tamo za slučaj potrebe.

----------


## kiki

Slažem se da se šlamperaj događa ali to i treba prestati - liječnici sve tj.dosta puta sve shvaćaju olako i kao da smo mi pacijenti svi isti.Ja u svom poslu isto odgovaram za ljude ali zato svake godine imam provjeru i produžavam dozvolu i obavljam liječnički.kada liječnici idu na provjeru znanja ili obnavljanje ili kada oni imaju liječnički a da ne govorim o psihotestovima.
Za šlamperaj bilo gdje kada su u pitanju ljudi nema opravdanja.

----------


## Mima

Eto, meni nije jasno da je on spavao, pa ako si dežurni na ginekologiji onda valjda možeš očekivati da će ti doći barem jedna komplicirana trudnica tu noć, nije to kao da si dežurni na, ne znam, ORL-u. Nije ovo prvi slučaj da su specijalisti odgovorni po 'zapovjednoj odgovornosti'. Tako da ja ne kužim da oni nisu prisutni u rađaoni - radi sebe, ne radi rodilja.

----------


## ms. ivy

njih zovu kad je baš panika, inače im se ne da motati po rađaoni. barem u većini slučajeva. ma ne bi ni to bio problem da je odmah došao. za 4 sata mogao je doletiti sa skijanja...

----------


## Audrey

Ja bi onoga koji je rekao da bi beba umrla i da se prije interveniralo stavila pred zid i rafalna paljba!!! A onoga koji će ga radi toga osloboditi krivnje stavila bi pred zid zajedno s njim!
Ma mislim, kako je taj liječnik TADA mogao znati da beba ionako ne bi preživjela?! Vidovit, šta li?! I zar bi to išta trebalo mijenjati na stvari glede njegovih postupaka, nije li njegova dužnost kao liječnika i kao čovjeka pokušati sve čak i ako se čini da je uzalud!?
No to je već skretanje od teme, činjenjica je da liječnik nije dobro obavio svoj posao i za to mora odgovarati!

Ružno zvuči, ali kad se tako nešto tragično dogodi, odmah se primijeti poboljšanje u rodilištu, svi su savjesniji, ljubazniji... znači može se. Uz malo više truda moglo bi uvijek biti tako.

----------

> njih zovu kad je baš panika, inače im se ne da motati po rađaoni. barem u većini slučajeva. ma ne bi ni to bio problem da je odmah došao. za 4 sata mogao je doletiti sa skijanja...


Ja sam na SD s petka na subotu spavala preko puta rađaone, u liječničkoj sobi jer nije bilo mjesta na odjelu...i naravno budila se za svaki porod (komada 4 :D ) - specijalizant je bio budan cijelu noć jer me žicao da mu posudim novine, a doktorica koja je dežurala je bila u sobi do, malo bi drijemala ali se uredno budila i motala za vrijeme poroda...i to u 4 ujutro između ostalog...

A ovaj je sjedio u drugoj prostoriji i gledao televiziju...Pa ne bi MM išao tamo sa zoljom, JA bi ih dočekala  :Mad:

----------


## Lidija88

> Ali tko bi se suprotstavljao mentoru koji ti kaže da mu doneseš nalaz na potpis ?


To je na svakom specijalizantu da odluci sam sa sobom...da li ce kroz specijalizaciju proci dodvoravajuci se docentima i profesorima preko ledja pacijenata ili ce se boriti za svoje pacijente, jer su oni ipak najvazniji ? 

Ili mozda nisu ? :smajlic se cese po glavi:

Govorim iz iskustva...:kiseo osmeh:

----------

*NESTO SE MORA PPODUZETI!
*NE moze se to tako ponavljati u nedogled,jednostavno ne moze.

Ne moze to ostati pravilo, a ne izuzetak. Ako se bude dopustilo da se ne kazni tko je kriv i tako u nedogled, nase cijelo drustvo ce u nedogled biti takvo kakvo je. Mene zanima kojoj se svjetskoj ustanovi udruzi moze pisati o ovome? Da li postoji neka udruga lijecnika koja provjerava sto se dogada po bolnicama u Evropi? Kakva je to organizacija bolnice kad se svako malo iz nje cuju takve gadosti? Gdje je tim ljudima pamet? 

Ja sam uzasno iznervirana tom Petrovom, a da nogom nism krocila unutra! Dovoljno mi je bilo citati novine. 
Ako netko iz ovog dogadaja nece biti kaznjen, onda ne treba biti kaznjen niti onaj tko ubije djete na cesti kad vec toliko vicu o tome da se trebaju zaustaviti abortusi i da je nerodeno dijete covjek kao i drugi.
KOLIKO DJECE TAMO TREBA UMRIJETI?
koliko trudnica tamo treba proci kroz sokove?
Sta su zene ovce, zivotinje, kakav je to odnos?
Svatko od nas se mora dobro zamisliti o tome,jer ako budemo gledali i nase kceri kako radaju pod necijim psovkama i kako se tresu od straha 
zbog doktora....onda smo mi krivi, a ne doktori ili sistem!!!
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......kako sam ljuta. Najgore se pomiriti i reci: biti ce bolje ili to je uvijek tako.

----------


## mamaLare

Užasnuta sam,neki dan u razgovoru žena gleda moju Laru,komentira znate već kako to ide,koliko je stara....te spominje svoju trudnoću,nakon malog ugodnog čavrljanja,upitam ja nju za bebicu ona komentira da su doktori u petrovoj fušali i da je beba umrla.Prestravljena,pitam da li je to ovo što se nedavno desilo no ona odgovara da se to desilo pred par mj.da je nešto malo izašla u novine,ali da je izbjegavala preveliku medijsku pozornost jer su je priupitali želi li ona roditi u Hrvatskoj??Drugim riječima otvoreno su joj se zaprijetili a ona nije tako situirana da si može priuštiti bijeg od krvnika,pognula je glavu budući da strašno želi dijete,ali rekla da će joj platiti za to kad jednom rodi,kad bude sigurna!Drage moje pitanje je koliko ovakvih situacija zaista ima,to je ZAISTA PRESTRAŠNO!!!!!

----------


## mamaIva

Pitam se gdje mi to živimo? Čitam današnje novine i eto tragedije još jedna beba umrla u Rijeci. Kažu trudnoća ok, a uzrok "vjerojatno" mekonijsko-respiratorni sindrom. U prijevodu opet su čekali.
KOJA JE OVO BANANA DRŽAVA !!!!!  :Mad:  
Ma stvarno mi nisu jasni, dobiti će otkaz i .....? Tko živ na ovome svijetu tim ljudima može nadoknaditi gubitak-Ovo je čisti HOROR!!! 
A da ne govorimo o trajnom invaliditetu zbog "pogreškice"

----------


## Mima

Evo, Strelecu je potvrđen otkaz, Despot je dobio opomenu pred otkaz.

----------

To je katastrofa.Trebali su obojica dobiti otkaz, ne samo jedan.

Ja sam pisala u WHO, adresu nasla na internetu, predstavnik za "Poboljsanje uvijeta za trudnice i rodilje te zensko zdravlje i zdravlje djece" je dobio moj mail. Taj se dio WHO nalazi u Danskoj i ocekujem odgovor. (sigurna sam da cu dobiti buduci da skandinavci uvijek odgovore na mail, nekad samo treba malo vise vremena jer su oni malo sporiji)Napisala sam o slucaju u Petrovoj i da je Hrvatska dio Evrope vise nego brojne drzave koje su dio EU (to je vec politicko pitanje, ali to je moje misljenje) te da ne smiju dozvoliti da samo predu preko takvih prica.
Napisala sm i o odnosu prema trudnicama kao prema mesu i zivotinjama, 
te ih pozvala da mi napisu sto oni kao svjetska zdravstvema organizacija mogu uciniti.(vjerojatno nista....ali mozda..nikad se ne zna)
U potrazi sam za jos adresa na koje cu isto napisati.

ZENE NISU ZIVOTINJE. Ne dozvolite da vas tako tretiraju. 
Ja razumijem strah, bila sam trudna dva puta i da mi je netko prijetio dok sam bila trudna, da mi je netko vikao na mene i tretirao me kao zivotinju (ni zivotinje se ne smiju tako tretirati) isto bi sutjela.Sutjela bi jer bi se bojala za djete i bojala bi se da mi ne naskode djetetu ili meni.......ali, kad je sve gotovo, kad je djete rodeno, nemojte sutjeti!!!
Nemojte sutjeti na najmanju pogresku , pa bilo to nesto sto vam se cini smjesno.pisite svuda o svom iskustvu, nek se zna, nek su svuda price o tome, neka to dode sve van,jedino tako se nesto moze uciniti.
Ako se suti, onda se potvrduje nehumanost.

Kazem to zbog toga jer vidim , konacno vidim kako bi stvari trebale izgledati. Traziti dostojanstvo nije pogresno. TO je osnovno.
A ne budemo li ga trazili, nitko nam ga nece dati jer je ocito vise pravilo da nas tretiraju kao smece (skoro opet napisah zivotinje, ali ni zivotinje tako ne tretiraju)

----------


## čokolada

Dio našeg mentaliteta kroz stoljeća: doktor, svećenik, učitelj! Kako stvari stoje, svećenik i pogotovo učitelj davno su se izgubili po putu, a ostao je taj famozni doktor - nedodirljivi. Nažalost.

Što li je prvo nastalo kod nas? Katastrofalni uvjeti u zdravstvu ili (neki) bahati doktori koji su obrazac ponašanja upili od svog šefa, on od svoga šefa... ? Sad je tema Petrova, ali zapravo je u svim granama medicine isto, samo su na smrt djeteta ljudi najosjetljiviji. Neće se ništa promijeniti dok doktor kolegu ne prijavi zbog nemara i loše obavljena posla, ali kako vrana vrani oči ne kopa...a zašto bi i kopao kad na koncu priče najčešće strada samo "zviždač"?

----------


## Vodenjak

> *Liječnik iz Petrove kazao trudnici: Kad si se znala jebat, sad trpi! 
> petak, 27.5.2005 15:32* 
> 
> 
> STANJE u hrvatskom zdravstvu, umjesto da se popravlja, ide prema dolje. Najnoviji slučaj vezan je uz otkrivanje "povijesti bolesti" liječnika koji su odgovorni za smrt bebe u Petrovoj bolnici.
> 
> Liječnik Albert Despot, drugi u "zapovjednoj vertikali" u klinici za ženske bolesti i porode u Petrovoj, koji je kao dežuran liječnik gledao nogometnu utakmicu dok je nesretna beba umirala, prije 15 godina već se uspio "dokazati" i zbog "zasluga" napustiti radno mjesto u bolnici Sveti Duh. 
> 
> *Naime, ženu koja je tada rađala nazvao je kravom i "ohrabrio" je sljedećom izjavom: "Nisam ja kriv što rađaš nakazu. Kad si se znala jebat, sad trpi." - doznaje dnevni list 24sata. 
> ...


Evo postupak je gotov a dotični doktor je dobio samo OPOMENU..
Oni su Bogovi i nitko im ništa ne može.. Možda se i to jednog dana dogodi, da se spuste malo na zemlju, samo nadajmo se prije ovoga da



> taj jadni, izbezumljeni tata uleti u bolnicu s automatom


P.S.   :Embarassed:  Ispričavam se administratorima za korištenje prostih riječi, ali ovo je bio citat, ako smatrate da treba staviti * molim da to napravite..

----------


## Mima

Moram reći da mi je jako teško povezati ovo što 24 sata pišu sa likom dr. Despota.

----------


## Vodenjak

> Moram reći da mi je jako teško povezati ovo što 24 sata pišu sa likom dr. Despota.


Neznam, ja sam samo citirala.. 24-sata/index.hr ili bilo koji drugi medij ima svoju politiku.. Smatram da ako je netko kriv treba i biti kažnjen.. Moj ginekolog, pazi sad ovo, uredna trudnoća, bez komplikacija (čak sam mu i poklone nosila) i prvi put kad nije čuo otkucaje srca (u 39-tom tjednu) počne se pravdati ja ovo, ja ono. Kao da sam mu i nešto rekla i kao da mi je bilo bitno u tom trenutku što on govori, ali bilo je dovoljno da mi ubaci mrvicu sumnje. Napismeno nemam ništa, jednostavno je bilo sve ok, sadašnji nalazi pokazuju povišen Lac (možda je i to bio uzrok), sad je kasno, ali u svakom slučaju kao trudnici NIJE MI POSVEDIO DOVOLJNO PAŽNJE.. U 15 pregleda kad ih zbrojim to je bilo 30 min, samo ultazvuk na kojem je bio MM je bio sat vremena. 
Znači u 9 mjeseci posvetio mi je ukupno 90 min svog vremena i za to ga smatram krivim... Čitanje novina je ipak bilo važnije..

----------


## Lutonjica

ja uopće nisam upoznata s dr. despotom i njegovim radom (osim ovog sad u petrovoj), ali "24 sata" smatram najgorim tračerskim šund novinama kod nas, tako da mi ne znači puno ništa što oni napišu.

----------


## Mima

Pregled kod dr. Despota je meni najgore iskustvo sa nekim doktorom u životu, samo što mi nije djelovao kao prostak nego prije kao dr. Mengele   :Grin:

----------


## Vodenjak

24 sata sam kupila jednom u životu i bacila u smeće.. Ovo sam skinula sa index.hr (naravno isti urednik, pa je ista stvar). Dotičnog dr. ne znam i neću ga upoznati jer sam u Dalmaciji, ali svejedno kad pročitaš nešto ovako, ostavlja ti sumnju da prije nego što odeš kod nekog doktora, provjeriš malo šta i kako.. 
Kad je naš Dino umro, sa svih strana sam čula: "Kako nisi čula ovo za dr., kako nisi čula ono??" A ja naravno, mislim čovjek je u bolnici, doktor je i zna svoj posao.. Zašto se nešto ne kaže zbog budućih trudnica, nego se čeka da se nešto desi. Zašto takvi ljudi rade još uvijek??

----------


## Milijana21

Otkaz dr. Strelecu iz Petrove zbog navodne odgovornosti u svezi sa smrću bebe, je jedna on najvećih napravdi za koje sam čula u svom životu. Bila sam njegova pacijentica i o njemu mogu reći sve najbolje a da ne govorim da sam mu doživotno zahvalna za svoje zdravlje, i u ime ostalih njegovih sadašnjih/bivših pacijentica kojima je nesebično pomogao da ozdrave i ostvare svoje roditeljstvo! Zasigurno je najhumaniji i najkompetetniji liječnik kojeg poznajem!  :Sad:   Žalosno.

----------


## Milijana21

Otkaz dr. Strelecu iz Petrove zbog navodne odgovornosti u svezi sa smrću bebe, je jedna on najvećih napravdi za koje sam čula u svom životu. Bila sam njegova pacijentica i o njemu mogu reći sve najbolje a da ne govorim da sam mu doživotno zahvalna za svoje zdravlje, i u ime ostalih njegovih sadašnjih/bivših pacijentica kojima je nesebično pomogao da ozdrave i ostvare svoje roditeljstvo! Zasigurno je najhumaniji i najkompetetniji liječnik kojeg poznajem!  :Sad:   Žalosno.

----------

> Zasigurno je najhumaniji i najkompetetniji liječnik kojeg poznajem!


...koji je u trenutku dok je žena ležala i čekala na carski rez a njeno dijete se gušilo *gledao utakmicu na TVu*...

----------


## mljacmljac

Iz današnjeg VJESNIKA
Strelecu otkaz, Despotu opomena pred otkaz
Odgovornost liječnika utvrđivala se zbog nepravodobno obavljena carskog reza, a nisu se utvrđivali uzroci koji su doveli do smrti djeteta
ZAGREB - Dr. Mihajlo Strelec dobio je otkaz, a dr. Albertu Despotu izrečena je opomena pred otkaz. Epilog je to, bar što se tiče bolnice, slučaja novorođenčeta umrlog 11. svibnja zbog prekasno obavljena carskog reza u Klinici za ženske bolesti i porode u Petrovoj u Zagrebu. Strelec je tada bio dežuran u nadslužbi, a Despot u rađaonici. U priopćenju KBC-a Zagreb, čiji je dio i rodilište u Petrovoj, što ga potpisuje ravnatelj prof. dr. Željko Reiner, stoji da je utvrđena Strelčeva odgovornost zbog stručne pogreške.
»Dr. Strelec bio je u tom trenutku najodgovornija osoba u Klinici. Propustio je kontrolirati i organizirati rad u dežurstvu pa je došlo do pogreške i nije pravodobno obavljen carski rez«. Reiner ističe da je Strelecu u ožujku izrečena opomena pred otkaz zbog sličnog propusta nepoštovanja medicinske hijerarhije, što je otežavajuća okolnost. Za opomenu pred otkaz dr. Despotu smatra da će na njega »preventivno djelovati da ubuduće obavlja liječničke dužnosti na profesionalnoj razini«. Despotove izjave novinarima Reiner ocjenjuje kao »pravnički pokušaj obrane čovjeka svjesnog pogreške, koji se pokušava obraniti čak i posezanjem za nedopustivim sredstvima«.
Reiner ističe da se odgovornost liječnika utvrđivala zbog nepravodobno obavljena carskog reza, a nisu se utvrđivali uzroci koji su doveli do smrti. Stručnu pogrešku kao nepravodobno obavljen carski rez utvrdila je, naime, grupa stručnjaka.
Organizacija rada u rađaonici bila je na primjerenoj razini, ističe ravnatelj. U nadslužbi je bio liječnik specijalist ginekolog, a u rađaonici stariji dežurni liječnik specijalist ginekolog. Srednji dežurni u rađaonici bio je također specijalist ginekolog. U svakom dežurstvu nalaze se i specijalizanti, jer je dežurstvo dio obavljanja specijalizantskog staža. Specijalizanti rade isključivo pod nadzorom specijalista.
Ovo je prvi (poznat) slučaj da je neki liječnik u Hrvatskoj dobio otkaz zbog stručne pogreške. Protiv obojice liječnika, Streleca i Despota, na osnovi nalaza povjerenstva mjerodavnog ministarstva, pokrenut je i disciplinski postupak u Hrvatskoj liječničkoj komori, rekla nam je tajnica Komore Nikolina Budić. Stručna komisija sad prikuplja očitovanja u vezi sa slučajem, na temelju čega će o licenciji dvaju liječnika odlučiti Časni sud. Teško je reći koliko će postupak trajati jer članovi Komisije nisu profesionalci i sastaju se jednom mjesečno, kaže Budić. 
Biserka Lovrić

----------


## nela

> Dio našeg mentaliteta kroz stoljeća: doktor, svećenik, učitelj! Kako stvari stoje, svećenik i pogotovo učitelj davno su se izgubili po putu, a ostao je taj famozni doktor - nedodirljivi. Nažalost.
> 
> Što li je prvo nastalo kod nas? Katastrofalni uvjeti u zdravstvu ili (neki) bahati doktori koji su obrazac ponašanja upili od svog šefa, on od svoga šefa... ? Sad je tema Petrova, ali zapravo je u svim granama medicine isto, samo su na smrt djeteta ljudi najosjetljiviji. Neće se ništa promijeniti dok doktor kolegu ne prijavi zbog nemara i loše obavljena posla, ali kako vrana vrani oči ne kopa...a zašto bi i kopao kad na koncu priče najčešće strada samo "zviždač"?


Nažalost,  čini mi se da taj dio našeg mentaliteta oslikava i ova rasprava: na činjenicu da je zbog lječničkog nemara umrla beba reagira tek petnaestak žena i to s popriličnim zakašnjenjem, pri čemu se neke otvoreno stavljaju u obranu odgovornih. Pitam se kakve  bi tek reakcije bile da se ne radi o smrti djeteta, nego o nekom slučaju na koji smo manje osjetljivi?   
 Za mene je neupitno da liječnici upleteni u ovaj slučaj moraju odgovarati, ali i to da svojim ponašanjem često i sami  pridonosimo njihovoj bahatosti i  osjećaju nedodirljivosti.  Sve dok  toleritramo takva ponašanja ništa se neće promijeniti.

----------


## tweety

> Otkaz dr. Strelecu iz Petrove zbog navodne odgovornosti u svezi sa smrću bebe, je jedna on najvećih napravdi za koje sam čula u svom životu. Bila sam njegova pacijentica i o njemu mogu reći sve najbolje a da ne govorim da sam mu doživotno zahvalna za svoje zdravlje, i u ime ostalih njegovih sadašnjih/bivših pacijentica kojima je nesebično pomogao da ozdrave i ostvare svoje roditeljstvo! Zasigurno je najhumaniji i najkompetetniji liječnik kojeg poznajem!   Žalosno.




 :?  pitam se krije li se pod ovim nikom dr. Strelec glavom i bradom

----------

Nema veze sto na ovo reagira 15-tak zena i sa zakasnjenjem. Nikad nije kasno o tome govoriti, zapravo treba govoriti stalno,svaki dan,uporno do kraja dok se stvari ne poboljsaju. Nije dobro reci da je to dio naseg mentaliteta, mada je to cista istina. Sve se mjenja i moze promjeniti,pitanje je samo upornosti,vremena i kriticne mase.
Kriticna masa, dovoljan broj iziritiranih ljudi ,jos nije dosla. 
Trebali bi napraviti ogromane demonstracije ispred bolnice,doci u sve vijesti, da se svuda cuje sta se dogada.
Jedan lijecnik ne smije biti arogantan prema pacijentu,bilo kojem.
Bezbraznici jedni, dobro mi je poznat taj "klan". Oni jako dobro jedan drugom cuvaju leda, opsjednuti su (vecinom) karijerizmom, pacijenti su im samo smetala, pogotovo neki ozbiljniji slucajevi.Samo sebe gledaju, svoju karijeru, a to nije zanimanje u kojem se to tako moze. Tu se radi o ljudima, u ovom slucaju i djeci. Ja sam toliko ljuta da od sada na dalje necu nikad vise sutjeti na sve ovo.

----------


## davorka

Meni je drago da se konačno kod nas po pitanju odgovornosti liječnika počelo nešto događati. Ovaj otkaz je bio itekako potreban i mislim da će se sada i drugi liječnici malo zamisliti prije negoli naprave istu pogrešku. 
Žao mi je bebe koja je umrla i njenih roditelja i divim im se na hrabrosti.
Za dr. Despota sam čula iz pouzdanih izvora da zna biti jako neugodan prema pacijenticama.

----------


## cyber shot

> Milijana21 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Otkaz dr. Strelecu iz Petrove zbog navodne odgovornosti u svezi sa smrću bebe, je jedna on najvećih napravdi za koje sam čula u svom životu. Bila sam njegova pacijentica i o njemu mogu reći sve najbolje a da ne govorim da sam mu doživotno zahvalna za svoje zdravlje, i u ime ostalih njegovih sadašnjih/bivših pacijentica kojima je nesebično pomogao da ozdrave i ostvare svoje roditeljstvo! Zasigurno je najhumaniji i najkompetetniji liječnik kojeg poznajem!   Žalosno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  :?  pitam se krije li se pod ovim nikom dr. Strelec glavom i bradom


Neću osporavati njegovu pogrešku, ali ću samo dodati da je dr. Strelec jedan od ljubaznijih doktora koje sam srela i zahvaljujući njemu sam ostala trudna i rodila Dinu.
Vjerojatno su mnoge žene ostale bez dobrog doktora na području humane reprodukcije.

----------


## anek

> Otkaz dr. Strelecu iz Petrove zbog navodne odgovornosti u svezi sa smrću bebe, je jedna on najvećih napravdi za koje sam čula u svom životu. Bila sam njegova pacijentica i o njemu mogu reći sve najbolje a da ne govorim da sam mu doživotno zahvalna za svoje zdravlje, i u ime ostalih njegovih sadašnjih/bivših pacijentica kojima je nesebično pomogao da ozdrave i ostvare svoje roditeljstvo! Zasigurno je najhumaniji i najkompetetniji liječnik kojeg poznajem!   Žalosno.


..ali je napravio užasan propust i pogrešku zbog koje je dijete umrlo i zbog toga mora snositi posljedice, o.k.?
tako je svugdje u civiliziranom svijetu, pa ne znam zašto ne bi bilo i kod nas. to što je on human i kompetentan ne znači i da je nepogriješiv, 
a ovo je pogreška koja je odnjela jedan život.

----------


## mamma san

Ono što je mene, između ostalo, iznerviralo, to je da je kao razlog izvanrednog otkaza navedena "stručna pogreška". Krivo. Ja pod stručnom pogreškom podrazumijevam da je netko (doktor u ovom slučaju) učinio SVE što je mislio da treba učiniti, ali eto promaklo mu je "nešto" i pacijent je umro. Po meni, to ne treba kažnjavati izvanrednim otkazom. Ali par stručnih pogreški (pod istim uvjetima, znači doktor se trudio pomoći) ukazuje da doktro NIJE STRUČAN i ne treba raditi posao koji radi. Treba mu ukinuti specijalizaciju i  postaviti ga na manje odgovoran "doktorski" posao.

Ali kod dr. STreleca i sličnih slučajeva, nije se radilo o stručnoj pogreški, već o NEODGOVORNOSTI i time povezanom osnovom lječništva a to je POMOĆI (i htjeti i željeti pomoći) svojim pacijentima. I, na kraju, osnovama Hipokratove zakletve koju su svi dužni izgovoriti ( i pridržavati se je!) prilikom primanja svojem diplome. 

Ja u svojem ugovoru o radu imam specijalnu klauzulu o odgovornosti i mogućnosti otkaza ugovora o radu zbog NEodgovornosti. Imaju je i oni.

----------


## mamma san

I još nešto...smatram da UKORITI doktora se može dok god njegova "nepodopština" (jer se za to daje ukor) nije završila tragično. U ovom slučaju je. I zato je potrebno podnijeti odgovornost. 

Za NESTRUČNOST nema ukora. Stručan si ili nisi. Stručno si pogriješio ili nisi. Opet se vraćam na prethodni post.

----------


## nela

> :?  pitam se krije li se pod ovim nikom dr. Strelec glavom i bradom


Ne bi me začudilo.

----------


## Milijana21

... napominjem, ne znate što se događalo tamo i onda! drukčije bi govorile da ste bile njegove pacijentice, vjerujte mi! Ova afera me doslovno zaprepastila, jer nisam nikad upoznala ženu koja je s njim imala problema, dapače, bio je vrlo hvaljen liječnik i Petrova je sada bez jednog odličnog liječnika humane reprodukcije!

----------


## Milijana21

:?  pitam se krije li se pod ovim nikom dr. Strelec glavom i bradom[/quote]

Neću osporavati njegovu pogrešku, ali ću samo dodati da je dr. Strelec jedan od ljubaznijih doktora koje sam srela i zahvaljujući njemu sam ostala trudna i rodila Dinu.
Vjerojatno su mnoge žene ostale bez dobrog doktora na području humane reprodukcije.[/quote]

Tako je!  :Love:

----------


## Mima

Ha, čuj, kako ne bi znali što se događalo. Dr. Strelec je bio dežuran a pacijentica u njegovom dežurstvu nije na vrijeme operirana.

----------


## Milijana21

Bit uporna glede ovog slučaja,je jedno malo 'hvala' dr. Strelecu za ozdravljenje i svu pažnju i strpljenje! Čak se i rimuje. 
Zamislite koliko žena je čulo plač svoje tek rođene bebe zahvaljujuć njemu... a koje su bile prije neplodne, nesretne i zakinute glede roditeljstva. O tome nigdje ništa ne piše u novinama,... već su jedva čekali neki ljudi da napravi pogrešku i da mu daju otkaz. Mrzim takve ljude. 
ovo je postalo prenaporno za mene, idem off i zaključujem svoje postove.
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## VedranaV

S obzirom da je ovaj topic na dijelu foruma koji se bavi radom Udruge RODA, a na njemu se javlja puno forumašica koje nisu članice Udruge pa nije sasvim jasno tko tu što govori, htjela bih napisati par riječi o tome što je Udruga radila povodom ovih groznih vijesti. 

Dakle, kontaktirali su nas novinari iz raznih medija i u tim razgovorima smo izražavali sućut obiteljima koje su izgubile dijete i naglašavali problem nekvalitetne komunikacije između zdravstvenih radnika i trudnica i majki kao jedan od najvećih problema u hrvatskim rodilištima. 

Smatramo da su uzroci loše komunikacije preopterećenost zdravstvenih radnika (ako gledamo broj pacijenata koji moraju imati ginekolozi, broj novorođenčadi o kojima se brinu med. sestre itd.), ali često i nedostatak dobre volje ili znanja o primjerenoj komunikaciji s pacijentom. Takva, loša komunikacija svakodnevno dovodi npr. do kršenja prava pacijenata na informirani izbor/odluku, a ponekad može završiti i tragično.

S druge strane, perinatalni mortalitet od 5,7 promila za 2004. godinu pokazuje da je skrb u rizičnim trudnoćama i porodima zapravo dobra, u našim uvjetima i s ovim izdvajanjima u zdravstvo koje imamo, kao i s organizacijom prijevoza nedonoščadi "od sebe" umjesto "k sebi". Za usporedbu, u Sloveniji je 4,5 promila, a u Velikoj Britaniji 8.

Što se tiče konkretnog slučaja, odgovornost je na upravi bolnice, Hrvatskoj liječničkoj komori, Ministarstvu zdravstva i pravosudnom sustavu da utvrde što se stvarno događalo i da naprave sve da se pogreške u što je moguće većoj mjeri spriječe ubuduće.

S obzirom da Udruga RODA, osim mogućnosti izbora, promovira nemedikalizirani porod (naravno, ako se radi o normalnoj trudnoći i porodu) kao najpoštedniji za majku i dijete, nadamo se da posljedica ove smrti neće biti porast u broju carskih rezova. Razlog je da je carski rez rizičniji i za majku i za dijete od vaginalnog poroda (opet, ako se radi o normalnoj trudnoći i porodu). Zato bismo željeli da se carski rez radi samo kad je zaista potreban i indiciran, opet, uz odgovarajuću komunikaciju s pacijenticom.

----------


## Milijana21

Za kraj- post kopiran s XY foruma, pisan od jedne ženske osobe (nomina sunt odiosa):

"Koliko sam upućena ( a djelomično jesam jer mi ........ radi u Petrovoj) Strelec na žalost nije ni znao a ni vidio ženu kojoj je bebica umrla.[ Postoji još par novinarskih kombinacija što je on radio, što su radili drugi etc... no, najveći je problem bio taj što je on (ak' niste znali) već imao jednu disciplinsku (tako da je sada bio 'najpodobniji' za otkaz)... 

Problem broj dva je što i specijalizanti dosta rade umjesto doktora, a ne bi trebali sami obavljati preglede već u prisustvu uvijek nadređenog doktora... no, doktora nema dovoljno i na žalost stara se priča vrti u krug..... 

Izbori su u tijeku, novi se ravnatelj bira, pa tako vijesti novinarima cure od svih "potencijalnih" kandidata iz bolnice... svega tamo ima..."

 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## VedranaV

> S obzirom da je ovaj topic na dijelu foruma koji se bavi radom Udruge RODA, a na njemu se javlja puno forumašica koje nisu članice Udruge pa nije sasvim jasno tko tu što govori, htjela bih napisati par riječi o tome što je Udruga radila povodom ovih groznih vijesti. 
> 
> Dakle, kontaktirali su nas novinari iz raznih medija i u tim razgovorima smo izražavali sućut obiteljima koje su izgubile dijete i naglašavali problem nekvalitetne komunikacije između zdravstvenih radnika i trudnica i majki kao jedan od najvećih problema u hrvatskim rodilištima. 
> 
> Smatramo da su uzroci loše komunikacije preopterećenost zdravstvenih radnika (ako gledamo broj pacijenata koji moraju imati ginekolozi, broj novorođenčadi o kojima se brinu med. sestre itd.), ali često i nedostatak dobre volje ili znanja o primjerenoj komunikaciji s pacijentom. Takva, loša komunikacija svakodnevno dovodi npr. do kršenja prava pacijenata na informirani izbor/odluku, a ponekad može završiti i tragično.
> 
> S druge strane, perinatalni mortalitet od 5,7 promila za 2004. godinu pokazuje da je skrb u rizičnim trudnoćama i porodima zapravo dobra, u našim uvjetima i s ovim izdvajanjima u zdravstvo koje imamo, kao i s organizacijom prijevoza nedonoščadi "od sebe" umjesto "k sebi". Za usporedbu, u Sloveniji je 4,5 promila, a u Velikoj Britaniji 8.
> 
> Što se tiče konkretnog slučaja, odgovornost je na upravi bolnice, Hrvatskoj liječničkoj komori, Ministarstvu zdravstva i pravosudnom sustavu da utvrde što se stvarno događalo i da naprave sve da se pogreške u što je moguće većoj mjeri spriječe ubuduće.
> ...


Još bih željela dodati da sam postala službeno, kao voditeljica Odbora za rodilišta i ostale zdravstvene ustanove.

----------

> "Koliko sam upućena ( a djelomično jesam jer mi ........ radi u Petrovoj) Strelec na žalost nije ni znao a ni vidio ženu kojoj je bebica umrla. ..


Čekaj malo...on je sam rekao da je preporučio carski...

Ako nije znao za nju, kako je mogao to napraviti?

A ako je znao a nije je 'vidio' i pogledao, onda je još manje stručno preporučiti carski rez na temelju 'ja pogledo pa mi vi recite š'o da radim'.

A što se tiče specijalizanata, on može sam obaviti pregled, ali MORA dovesti nakon toga dežurnog liječnika da potvrdi njegovo mišljenje. Doktora je tu večer bilo dovoljno i prema saznanjima komisije, osim ako netko nije bio gdje je trebao bit pa u Petrovoj lažu gdje stignu da ne bi još netko odletio.

Kako god pogledaš, došlo je do greške do koje nije ni trebalo, a još manje SMJELO doći, a onaj koji je najodgovorniji (bilo zbog direktne greške ili zbog NEodgovornosti ako je trebao biti negdje a nije) treba zbog toga izgubit posao.

----------

Ja se isto slazem da se ne moze nazvati strucnom pogreskom nesto sto je zapravo zanemarivanje pacijenta.
TO je samo tako nazvano da bi se ublazio cijeli slucaj jer kako bi zvucalo da je razlog otkazu " grubo zanemarivanje radne discipline"?
Smrtnost djece u Hr. i nije toliko velika u usporedbi sa drugim drzavama, vidjela sam tablicu. Ovaj je slucaj specifican, jer se prvi puta ostrije kaznjava nemar.  Razlika je da u drugim drzavama zene ne tretiraju kao smece, nego kao ljude. U tim se drugim drzavama takoder moze dogoditi da dijete umre, to se svuda moze dogoditi, ali uvijek postoji detaljna istraga o tome, dok se kod nas to sve nakako zataskava i sve je optereceno strahom. (bolje suti jer nikad ne znas sto ce biti dalje)

Ovdje , u Norveskoj, je isto tako bio nedavno slucaj, umrla je i zena i djete.Razlog je bila kriva terapija neke komplikacije u trudnoci. Ali to je odmah doslo u novine, na televiziju u rasprave na televiziji, na sud, prava ekplozija.Sef te bolnice je bio na televiziji i nije bilo gledljivo kako su ga napadali svi redom, znojio se i mucao.PONUDIO JE ODMAH OTKAZ.

TO je razlika o kojoj se treba raspravljati.
I to je ponasanje koje treba uvesti u praksu u nasim bolnicama, prvenstveno rodilistima.

----------


## bb

> ja uopće nisam upoznata s dr. despotom i njegovim radom (osim ovog sad u petrovoj), ali "24 sata" smatram najgorim tračerskim šund novinama kod nas, tako da mi ne znači puno ništa što oni napišu.


potpisujem

----------


## čokolada

http://www.vjesnik.hr/html/2005/06/0....asp?r=tem&c=3
(ne znam drugačije staviti link :sram :Smile: 

zanimljiva kronologija događaja...
...neki dan se čovjek kleo da rodilju nije ni vidio...
A zanimljiva je i izjava  "postupao sam po običajima ustanove", dakle nitko me nije zvao, a vidio sam da će se se dijete zamalo ugušititi, ali nek' izdrži  još 20 min., bude ga već netko iščupao van...
Totalni sam nestručnjak, ako je CTG tada bio u granicama normale, kako je moguć nalaz obdukcije da se dijete počelo gušiti 72 (!!!) sata ranije?

----------


## ninochka

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja uopće nisam upoznata s dr. despotom i njegovim radom (osim ovog sad u petrovoj), ali "24 sata" smatram najgorim tračerskim šund novinama kod nas, tako da mi ne znači puno ništa što oni napišu.
> 
> 
> potpisujem


poprilično neargumentiran stav...mada ne bi ulazila u diskusije. svatko ima svoje mišljenje. 
btw. ne sjećate se koliko je puta bilo napisano tu na forumu da je doktor na takav ili sličan način razgovarao s rodiljama?

----------


## bb

> bb prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> ...


moj potpis se odnosio na "24 sata"

----------


## Tea

jucer sam iz povjerljivih medicinskih krugova saznala i informaciju da je dr. strelecu namješteno, tj. nije mu namješten slučaj, nego otkaz. naime, despot je direktno odgovoran a strelec je tu samo pijun u igri šaha velikih igrača. - TO SAM ČULA, NIJE DA GA BRANIM. 

a moj komentar je:
*NAPOKON JE NEKOME PALA GLAVA IZ TE ODVRATNE KLAONICE I MESNICE, a da li je pala krivome uopće me se ne tiće. VALJDA ĆE SADA I DRUGI BITI MALO ODGOVORNIJI I PAŽLJIVIJI PA DA SE NAPOKON POVEĆA I TAJ NATALITET U OVOJ JADNOJ DRŽAVI (i ministrica Kosor i HDZ bi bili zadovoljniji tom politikom!)  A I SMANJIO BI SE BROJ INVALIDA U DJEČIJIM UDRUGAMA!!!

AKCIJA, AJMO U BORBU ZA OTKAZIMA, DAJMO PRILIKU LIJEČNICIMA NA BURZI, NJIMA BI SIGURNO BILO VIŠE STALO DO SRETNIJIH ISHODA!
A SLIJEDEĆI NA CRNOJ LISTI JE uvaženi KUVAČIĆ, KAD BI MALO SMANJIO ALKOHOL MOŽDA BI I REKAO NEŠTO KONKRETNO I SUVISLO NA TV-U I U NOVINAMA!!*

----------


## nela

> Strelec na žalost nije ni znao a ni vidio ženu kojoj je bebica umrla... no, najveći je problem bio taj što je on (ak' niste znali) već imao jednu disciplinsku (tako da je sada bio 'najpodobniji' za otkaz)...


Da, imao je disciplinsku jer je u jednom prijašnjem slučaju  krivo procijenio da ne treba napraviti carski rez pa je dijete umrlo. Tada  ne samo da je vidio ženu nego ju je i porađao.   To je sam ispričao u "Jutarnjem".  Tak' da znamo.

----------

Evo , ja napisah moj komentar ali se nesto dogada sa forumom i komenar nije poslat.
Mogu ja opet napisati (pisati cu dok sam ziva i dok se stvari ne poboljsaju)
Dakle, Hrvatska nije Afganistan gdje su zene bica drugog reda niti je hrvatska Sudan gdje i dan danas kastriraju zene.
Ali se zene upravo tako tretiraju u nekim nasim rodilistima i to je nedopustivo.
BRAVO TEA, konacno je netko ljut, jako ljut na sve ovo sto se dogada i ima pravo kad kaze da treba dati priliku lijecnicima sa burze kojima bi bilo,nadajmo se , vise stalo.
Hrvatsko zdravstvo ima problema , nema novaca, ljudi u bolnicama rade u uzasnim uvijetima, sa tempom koji ih cini jako umornima i razdrazljivima...ali ako to ne mogu podnijeti i dalje biti ljubazni onda su u krivom zanimanju i moraju se hitno prekvalificirati.
Ne smije se dogoditi da zena dode roditi i bude brutalno izlozena uvredama, zanemarena ili pocjenjivana....nije dovoljno da se svatko tko ide roditi boji samog poroda i rezultata poroda nego se treba bojati i histericnog doktora ili se bojati da doktor nece doci i slicne jezive mogucnosti.
Tome se mora stati na kraj, a nitko drugi nece stati na kraj nego one kojima je to interes , a to su sve zene. (trebalo bi biti i da je to interes i muskaraca, ali ocito nije)

----------

S druge strane. tolike su vike protiv abortusa ("to je ubojstvo!")
a sta je nemar u bolnici nego ubojstvo? Taj odgovrni doktor bilo koji je ubio to djete jer nije reagirao na vrijeme sto mu je bila duznost .To je ubojstvo!

Nadalje,vicu neki jako "pametni" protiv umjetne oplodnje ( "to je neprirodno" ,po mom misljenju bi se trebali isti ti koncentirati kako prekinuti uzas koji se zove kloniranje ljudi i trositi energiju u tom podrucju a ne u podrucju gdje netko zeli djete i ne moze ga imati "normalnim putem"),dakle vicu protiv umjetne oplodnje, a ne vicu protiv deranja osoblja na iznemoglu zenu koja rada 12 sati, ne vicu ni protiv arogantnih doktora koji drze do tih zena kao do lanjskog snjega.....ne,,,to se ne vice jer nisu oni na tim stolovima u tim "boksovima".Tu su zene koje se to trude zaboraviti,potisnuti...

a ne bi smjele,trebale bi svima ispricati kako su bile tretirane, da se zna!!
Dosta je bilo sutnje o tome. Ako sutite onda drzite trudnice i dalje u Afganistanu.

----------


## ninochka

> ninochka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bb prvotno napisa
> ...


i moj komentar.

----------


## Tea

a sad što se tiče njihovog uvjeta rada:

večina vas cura a i vaši muževi radite u privatnim poduzećima, pa da li je itko ikad napravio neku ogromnu grešku npr. proknjižio 25.000 kn na krivi račun i šefu rekao, čuj sorry šefe nisam kriva za te novce, znaš ja sam ti pod stresom i eto oprosti mi, zaboravi na sve znaš ja sam ti u ovih 10 god radnog staža uvijek sve odbro proknjižavala pa zato me nemoj najuriti ovo nek bude samo jedna mala opomena. znaš, na poslu mi je naporno, puno radim, vruče mi je jer nemam klime, hladno mi je jer nemaš podno grijanje, izluđuju me stranke svaki dan i eto dogodila mi se ta mala greškica. neće više!!! I ŠEF VAS NIJE NAPRAŠIO NA BURZU?????????????????????

vrlo slikovito i vrlo smješno!! a kod nas se eto događa da ubiješ čovjeka, tj. malo nedužno i zdravo dijete i naravno još očekuješ da te nagrade za to. PA GDJE TO IMA??????????????????? u "hrvatskoj" i možda u bangladešu

----------

Opet se u potpunosti slazem sa Teom.
Sta bi bilo da netko napravi takvu gresku s novcima, sto je po meni, neusporedivo laksa pogreska nego ova u Petrovoj?
Bas bi sef rekao :Dobro, to ti je sad, dobila ili dobio si upozorenje, ukor, nemoj da se ponovi.

Hahahahahahaaaa.....dobar stos.

Jos sam nesto htjela reci, sto mozda ne spada direktno ovdje u ovu temu, ali je jako povezano. Naime, vecina doktora , ne samo u ginekologiji i porodnistvu, nego i u svim granama medicine jako tezi sto vecem uspjehu u karijeri. Na vrhu bolnickih "visina" su ljudi koji su napisali puno radova, predavali na puno sveucilista i stvarali ime u svijetu. To je pozitivno i u redu, ali ima drugu stranu, a to je da oni pri tome stavljaju pacijenta na zadnje mjesto. U bolnicama vlada doslovna grabez za dobrim radom, za magistrijima, za prestizem, pacijent je tu samo neko tko smeta i zanovjeta. Tako je sigurno i u Petrovoj. 
MEDICINA NIJE PODRUCJE ZA KARIJERIZAM; odnosno karijerizam ne smije dobiti takavog maha da se zaboravlja zasto su doktori tu, a to zbog pacijenta.Zato je odnos prema zenama u Pertovoj takav, one su samo smetala doktorima, svojim zahtjevima i prohtjevima njima samo idu na zivce dok prate budno kako i gdje ce objaviti ovaj ili onaj rad.

U tim svojim "visinama" oni gledaju na druge ljude kao na male smrtnike,
izdvajaju se u neku nedodirljivu elitu. Zaboravljaju osnovnu humanost, oni koji bi trebali biti najhumaniji......

Mislim da bi jedna prosjecan norvezanka vjerojatno doslovno istukla nekoga tko bi se na nju derao ili je ponizavao ili bilo sta tako drasticno.
Problem je da smo mi navikli na takav tretman i jednostavo trpimo i zmirimo i cekao kad cemo van iz te bolnice, u sigurnost doma.
Pojedinacni slucajevi otpora se vjerojatno komentiraju kao "ona histericna trudnica" ili slicno....nitko nema pravo derati se na nikoga, nemaju pravo niti ponizavati, ironizirati, ignorirati.......vazno je to glasno i jasno reci.

----------


## TinnaZ

Ljudi dragi, imam osjećaj da još uvijek vlada mišljenje da ništa konkretno ne možemo učiniti ako npr. pripadamo u Petrovu. Odnosno da nam preostaje jedino sud, novine i sl. kada se već dogodi nešto strašno (pod ovim smatram i to da te doktor izvrijeđa).
Ja bih preporučila stvari koje jesu možda još uvijek samo mali korak, ali su nam za sada dostupne:
- vodite supruga sa sobom na porod
- prije toga se inforamirajte (npr. na stranicama Rode, čitanjem i sl.) i dogovorite korake sa MM-om za scenarije kojih se bojite
- ako vam se ne dopadne prijem u bolnici u koju ste prvu otišli, ili liječnik ili nešto treće - lijepo se spakirajte, i otiđite u drugu bolnicu (može se - govorim iz iskustva)
- ako vam se usred poroda nešto ne dopadne kod liječnika u toj drugoj bolnici, a ne možete se dići sa kreveta jer ste u trudovima - koristite se zakonskom mogućnosšću da odbijete dotičnog liječnika i tražite drugog ginekologa
- i da ja idem u Petrovu sada, ne bih dozvolila da mi na porodu bude taj dr. Despot koji je dobio samo opomenu
- ... i na kraju, još jednom - vodite MM-a sa sobom. Bez njega ništa od ovoga svega.

----------


## imported_Sunčica

Ja ležala nedavno u Petrovoj bolnici i mogu samo reći da dr. Strelec i dr. Despot normalno rade u bolnici.   :Evil or Very Mad:   Jedino onaj koji je kao dobio otkaz radi na nekom drugom odjelu i ne smije u rađaonu.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tridesetri

prvo da kazem, ispricavam se sto ovako uletavam, na zalost sad ne stignem procitati sve sto ste ovdje napisale ali vidim da se spominje dr. despot, pa ne mogu odoljeti da vam ne iznesem svoje iskustvo.

prije nekih godinu i pol dana, bila sam kod njega u na ultrazvuku, u sedmom mjesecu trudnoce. do tada sam trudnocu vodila u inozemstvu i to mi je bio prvi ultrazvuk u hrvatskoj.

dr. despot mi je, "sharao" po trbuhu dobrih pola sata i nakon sto se sa svojim kolegama dobro ispotsmijavao mojoj curici u trbuhu (pretpostavljam da  je imala rasirene nogice ili sl. po njihovim reakcijama) reko mi da sad odem malo prosetati, da popijem kavu i da se vratim  :shock: 

ja sam otisla na kavu i nesto mi je malo bilo sumnjivo ali nisam se previse brinula jer mi je trudnoca bila super uredna. 

vratim se ja nakon pola sata, i on opet ultrazvuk i opet pola sata shara po trbuhu, pa se nesto mrsti, pa sapuce s kolegama, pa kaze ovako 
"ne znam nesto mi je tu sumnjivo, ne vidim djetetu lijevu nogu", a zatim ce "ali ne vidim ni desnu shakicu"...mozete si zamisliti koji shok...pitam sta je, veli on "ma ne znam, postoji neki rijedak sindrom...ali vi sad to dijete ionako morate roditi"i tako u tom stilu...

necu sad puno o svom emocionalnom stanju nakon toga i sto sam se skoro bacila ravno pod tramvaj kad sam izasla iz petrove i od placha jedva dosla doma. i onda je krenulo, ajmo potezi veze, nadji doktora koji ce me primiti za vikend, trazili "second opinion", taj drugi doktor sutradan napravio temeljiti ultrazvuk, trudnoca u najboljem redu, curica potpuno zdrava, sve 5!

dr. despot je sumnjao na "amniotic band sindrom" (koga zanima moze o tome vise saznati na interenetu) i premda po ovom drugom doktoru uopce nije bilo osnove za takvu sumnju, on je to mrtav hladan isao reci trudnici, bez imalo obzira...tako da osim toga sto je tako bezobrazan i bahat, pitam se koliko je on uopce strucan?

eto samo toliko o dr. despotu (nadam se da nisam prekrsila pravila foruma), kad sam rodila htjela sam mu poslati razglednicu, otisak bebinog stopala, ali nije vrijedan te energije koju bih ulozila da to izradim. pa nisam, ali evo zato sam htjela s vama podijeliti svoje iskustvo...

pozdrav

----------


## Mima

Nda, dr. Despot je doktor kojega sam spomenula na topicu o specijalizantima, koji je razgovarao sa specijalizantima o meni kao da me nema u sobi - kad je uključio ultrazvuk komentar mu je bio 'Tu se nažalost odmah sve vidi'. Ja sam k njemu došla 'preko veze' i preporuke, kao k jako iskusnom i dobrom ultrasoničaru. Kasnije me doktor koji me k njemu poslao pitao da li je Despot vikao na mene - znači ima takvu reputaciju i među kolegama.

----------


## TinnaZ

Šta da ti kažem Mima, istjerati ih sve van iz sobe. Ovakvo ponašanje bih ja smatrala uvredom, a pogotovo u situaciji kada nisi na stolu u trudovima, nego na ultrazvuku, pokretna itd. - ljubazno vas molim poštovani liječnici da napustite sobu.
Da  sam ovako razmišljala u prvoj trudnoći, prištedjela bih si neke neugode koje sam pretrpjela. U drugoj sam bila puno pametnija, veeeelikim dijelom zahvaljujući Rodi, i liječnicu sam prvo lijepo zamolila da prestane, a nakon trećeg "molim Vas da stanete", izričito sam rekla - molim Vas da odmah izađete iz sobe, ne želim da me više pipnete. 
Kada dođeš liječniku preko preporuke, onda je sve naravno 3 puta kompliciranije - ali ako nije opravdao preporuku svojim bahatim ponašanjem, ljubazna molba da svi skupa napuste sobu, ne bi trebala trudnici predstavljati problem. Znam da se strah za dijete i trudnoću provlači kroz svaki majčin korak, i zato jesmo tako ranjive i dozvoljavamo si svašta - ali treba tome stati na kraj. Pogotovo u velikim bolnicama, gdje u jednoj smjeni ima uvijek nekoliko liječnika. A liječnik koji u toj mjeri ne poštuje rodilju ili trudnicu, da tako snishodljivo komentira - sigurno neće niti dati sve od sebe u kritičnim situacijama. Jer jednostavno ne poštuje nikoga drugoga osim sebe - pa niti novi život koji  se rađa.
Trebam li spominjati da i Zakon o zaštiti pacijenata govori o pravu da se odbije prisustvo specijalizanata, pravo na drugo mišljenje i sl. Pročitati.

----------


## Sandra028

Suncica,nije istina-ako mislis na dr.Streleca,da on opet radi u Petrovoj ALI radi na istom odjelu na kojem je i radio-pretpostavljam da si mislila na njega pod ono-onaj koji je kao dobio otkaz-a pisem to zato jer sam bila na uzv kod njega i bezveze mi je da se pisu neprovjerene informacije. 8) usput,on je moj dr.i ja aps.za njega imam samo rijeci hvale.

----------


## Tea

ja bi dobro razmislila da li bi išla na kontrolu a kamo li na porođaj liječniku koji ima nekiliko opomena i tužbu na vratu!  :/  
činjenica je da u hrvatskom zdravstvu ima više nestručnih liječnika i šarlatana nego stručnih iskusnih i kvalitetnih liječnika. to ne samo da govorim iz svog iskustva, nego čak iz povjerljivih liječničkih krugova dolazim i do takvih izjava.

----------


## imported_Sunčica

Žao mi je ako sam prenjela krivu informaciju, ali dobila sam je od dvije sestre sa dječje intenzivne i od nekoliko pacijentica koje tamo leže dosta dugo.

----------


## TinnaZ

Tea, kakvih opomena i tužbi ? Pa valjda ne bi išla niti liječniku za kojeg se priča da se dere na trudnice ili vodi specijalizante i pokazuje im trudnicu, bez da je prethodno dobio odobrenje trudnice.
Ja si sada ne mogu zamisliti da mi netko dovede u sobu hrpu specijalizanata, i da govore o meni ili mojem čedu kao o "slučaju", a da ih sve ne najurim van. A kamoli da mi netko komentira nešto neljubazno, ili da me pregleda doktor koji ima nekoliko opomena ili tužbi? Dajte, molim vas, nemojte si to dovoljavati. Pa nemamo samo jednu bolnicu i jednog liječnika.

----------


## Sandra028

Cure,zahvaljujuci Strelecu ja danas imam trojceke-vodio je sve moje postupke i porodio me.Ja zaista ne mogu drugo reci.Suncice 8) ma nisam ja mislila nista lose,ali bila sam kod njega na pregledu tako da znam da je na istom mjestu.Nisam htjela nista drugo pisati niti braniti ikoga.  :Heart:

----------


## TinnaZ

Kaj sada ispada da niti Despot niti Strelec nisu dobili otkaz ? Niti su premješteni na drugo radno mjesto, na kojem više neće raditi u struci i biti u kontaktu sa pacijenticama ?

----------

